
Ask HN: What strategy and tools do you use for storing knowledge long term? - oAlbe
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been looking for and trying to come up with a system to store and keep track of knowledge for a long time, and I was wondering if maybe this was already a solved problem for others that I just so happen not to know how to put in a search engine.<p>What I mean by knowledge in this case is, roughly, &quot;information that is useful, but that is hard to remember&quot;. Not necessarily hard as in &quot;complex&quot;, but rather due to not using that information often enough to make it stick in memory.<p>Ideally, such a system would allow me to store collections of things that can be articles, videos, particularly interesting podcast episodes, papers, book excerpts etc. in a way that is easy to search and logically meaningful. I would like to be able to insert the things that I already consulted, and those that I plan on delving into in the future.<p>To give a concrete example: I plan on learning about Machine Learning in the near future, and I would like to have a way to save all the material I come across to almost on a daily basis, in order to have it readily available when the day will come that I will need it. Saving it in bookmarks is a recipe for failure, as bookmarks never worked for me. I have tried (and still try) to keep a hierarchy of files and folders were I save stuff, but that is definitely not easy to consult in any way, since it doesn&#x27;t allow me to easily tag resources or make notes about them that are easy to search.<p>Do you have any recommendations?
======
brettkromkamp
I’ve implemented my own personal web-based knowledge management system based
on topic maps: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/previous-
versions/aa480048(...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/previous-
versions/aa480048\(v=msdn.10\))

I personally use it for world-building for storytelling purposes and general
knowledge management for subjects including game development and 3D/CGI.

If you want more info, let me know (brettkromkamp at gmail dot com).

